# online gameing probs



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

everytime i try to play and online game it says cant connect to server and i already tryed turning all firewalls off and stuff and it still wont work just wondering if any of u know what to do??   oh and i also contacted my internet people and they said everythings working fine


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

It could be your ping is too high. If you're using dialup most gaming servers won't let you on because you'd be doing a 2/3 second skip. If you're on broadband, maybe your connection isn't fast enough or else it could be you need to update some hardware. What game is it?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

all online game were u play with other people like runescape, maplestory, yahoo games and some other ones and im useing broadband,, and they like worked b4 my dad reformated the computer and i did all the updates so im clueless on what to do


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

are you receiving broadband through a router/hub or is it direct?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

direct


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

there should be some drivers provided for your connection - or a cd from your ISP? can you reinstall that? it might help. 

also could you possibly provide your system's specs?
Processor, RAM, hard drives, Graphics card, sound card, Operating System, anitvirus/firewall applications?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

ill give u what i know intel(r) celeron (r) CPU 2.20 GHz, 384 MB of ram, intel (r) 82845G graphics (is that sound right?), SB live wave device for sound, system windows xp, home edition, version 2002, service pack 2, and i got panda platinum 2006 (tryed turning it off still wont work) not sure on hard drive


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i guess no one has a solution to my prob i pretty much tryed everything -_-


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not familiar with all the games you mentioned, but do they all run through your web browser? If so, try running them through FireFox ( http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ ) or some other web browser. I don't know Internet Explorer defaults, but you may be running into a security issue or something.

Could you post the exact error message you recieve (is it a pop-up window?), and is it the same for every game?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i tryed a couple of differnt browsers..and one of the games is a download..this is rune scape. Error 105 - Unable to connect to game server...yahoo games. Unable to connect to game server..this is maple story. unable to connect to login server (eather your not online or maple is going though a server check) and well most others ones say cant connect to multiplayer server


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

try clearing out your cache and cookies for the browser. 
if that doesn't work.. reinstall/upgrade java.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i did...


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

try creating another account to test with.. like for yahoo games, etc.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i did that too...=(=(


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

did you try firefox?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

yea and netscape


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

if you have a cd burner, you can try to get a copy of the live boot cds for Knoppix or Ubuntu and try the browsers in them... as a test.

otherwise, i'm out of ideas.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

yea i have a cd burner..and ok


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

can anyone think of sumthin else that might be not letting me play =(


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

anyone =(


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

ok well still never fixed it but thx anyways


----------



## billybobjoe (Apr 4, 2006)

everytime i try to play and online game it says cant connect to server and i already tryed turning all firewalls off and stuff and it still wont work just wondering if any of u know what to do?? oh and i also contacted aol and they said everythings working fine


----------



## lady_chii (Apr 3, 2006)

why dont you try customer support for Rune Scape? Try this..
On the 'Play game' page, where you select the detail level of the game, you will see a scroll at the bottom of the page. Click on the drop down menu on this scroll and select Unsigned Applet using default Java and then proceed to load the game as normal.

Maple Story has a new patch, u may need to Download it..

OR

There might be a program that consumes high CPU resource running on a background or maybe your Video Card driver and/ or Sound Card driver are not up-to-date. Please run your Virus Protection and Anti-Spyware programs on your computer and update your Video and Sound card driver.


----------



## billybobjoe (Apr 4, 2006)

i tried that it did not work


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

ok so i was able to play b4 and not now why ?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

did you run an antivirus scan?

you could try ewido www.ewido.com either run the online scan or download the free trial version. when installing uncheck the two options to install guard and then update the database. Restart the pc in safe mode (tap the F5 or F8 key on your keyboard when the ver fist DOS screen appears). That will bring you to an options menu. Choose SAFE MODE without networking.

Make sure you log in as Administrator or that your own account has administrator's rights. Run an ewido full scan and remove any unwanted findings.

restart pc in normal mode after you've finished.

let me know.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

nothing.


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

I am not sure why no one suggested it, are the ports needed for these games properly forwarded? If not they won't let you play.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

how do i check the ports?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

ports do not need to be forwarded for browser based games.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

how bout the online ones i download?


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

Maplestory is not a browser based game. It could also be a java/flash conflict with those games if they haven't been installed for the browser after the reinstall.

To forward ports you have to access your modem which can be anywhere from 198.162.0.1 through 198.162.1.1

You will have to know if each game needs a specific port to play through (you can find this out on the game site or in their forums) and then set your modem to allow it.

Zerohour is correct about browser based games not needing ports forwarded though.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

you need direct x to play it and i cant find anyports or anything on maplesite but i think it like needs 8080 and 8081 not sure friend told me


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

If you don't have directx currently download it here -> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en
To get flash player -> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
For java -> https://sdlc5d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=D39DE4532B5B90807784456A741A3FCF

To test if the ports are forwarded -> http://btfaq.com/natcheck.pl


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i got java, flash, and direct x and ill go test ports...


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

Attempting connect to: 207.161.1.64 port 8080
Fail!
Unable to connect. This likely means you need to adjust your port forwarding configuration, or there is no client running on that port. 

am i doing this right -_-


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

sigh i give up -_- this has been like 3 weeks now -_- i just wanna play my game...


----------



## janeyfaye (Mar 17, 2005)

Why must Pogo make such outrageous request on "luck " game challenges, such as Quick Quack? It takes forever and creates so much congestion in data transfer and connectivity for some members (as my self in Arkansas) due to so many pogo members trying so hard for so long on one thing. I have been on this thing for two days and keep getting knocked out. Reasons: cannot connect to server or busy. I have checked my computer and checked with DSL server . The problem tends to be "To much traffic for Poge to remit properly. I paid for a year at a time just like all, some get and some do not. Any Solutions? baladyjm


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

did you check the help on the game's website? they'll usually post if any ports need forwarding.

you can also try to see if uPnP is disabled on your router. If not, it should be enabled so you don't have to worry about the ports.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you cannot connect to a server, then it will be a firewall issue.

Now did you say you have a router or a direct connection?

Also ask your friend or whoever did the reformat and install if he installed any other software. Chances are that if he did then that could be the issue too.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

all my friends can play it fine and i have a direct connection no router..and right at the moment i have no firewalls the ones with the connection arre disabled and i have no antivirus rigt now so idk


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

everyhting worked fine till my dad reformated the computer i even upgraded the graphics card and stuff


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

i forgot you didn't have a router.. 

you sure windows firewall isn't enabled? it's not easy to see as it doesn't show on the task bar.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In order to connect to the server, data traffic will need to go both ways. If it doesn't then you will get that message. I would check for other software, like Sygate Firewall, because that's the only explaination that could be the cause of this. If it was one game I can understand but not for more than.

Failing that... format and start from scratch again.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

so if theres no firewalls at all cause i cant find none how do u make traffic go both ways


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You dont make them go both ways, the computer and the connecting server do. You just make sure that nothing is blocking it and since it's on more than one site / server it suggests that you have something else on your computer.

If the guy that formatted your machine was the one who installed your operating system, ask him if he has installed anything else that would cause your machine not to accept the traffic. Even antiviruses that have internet security could cause this problem. If he didn't and there is nothing else, I would recommend formatting and start fresh.


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

janeyfaye said:


> Why must Pogo make such outrageous request on "luck " game challenges, such as Quick Quack? It takes forever and creates so much congestion in data transfer and connectivity for some members (as my self in Arkansas) due to so many pogo members trying so hard for so long on one thing. I have been on this thing for two days and keep getting knocked out. Reasons: cannot connect to server or busy. I have checked my computer and checked with DSL server. The problem tends to be "To much traffic for Poge to remit properly. I paid for a year at a time just like all, some get and some do not. Any Solutions? baladyjm


I've been having the same prob's with Quick Quack. No advice on that other than to say it's POGO's prob, irregardless of WHAT they try to say. Only thing I can think of is to check your Bookmarks for Pogo - make sure it's pogo.com and not pogo32.com or something simliar. Pogo has 30 or 40 some-odd servers and if you have one listed in your Bookmarks then you're ALWAYS going to that one, even if it's horribly busy. Setting it for just pogo.com will throw you into a server that's the least busy.

As for the badge, obviously, try to make the longest runs/matches you can. If you have *1 or 2 empty spots* in your row and only need one type of duck to make many more moves, use your Wild Duck *before *using your Add Two Ducks. With a Wild, you're ALWAYS guaranteed to make more matches, but with a Add Two Ducks, you've got a 50/50 chance of getting what you need.

If you have *3 or more empty spots* in your row and need one or two types of duck to make more moves, try an Add Two Ducks first and if it doesn't help, then use your Wild.

At least PoppaZoppa was quick and painless 

Hope this helps you, Janey! And gl on the badge!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

GentsBabe said:


> I've been having the same prob's with Quick Quack. No advice on that other than to say it's POGO's prob, irregardless of WHAT they try to say. Only thing I can think of is to check your Bookmarks for Pogo - make sure it's pogo.com and not pogo32.com or something simliar. Pogo has 30 or 40 some-odd servers and if you have one listed in your Bookmarks then you're ALWAYS going to that one, even if it's horribly busy. Setting it for just pogo.com will throw you into a server that's the least busy.
> 
> As for the badge, obviously, try to make the longest runs/matches you can. If you have *1 or 2 empty spots* in your row and only need one type of duck to make many more moves, use your Wild Duck *before *using your Add Two Ducks. With a Wild, you're ALWAYS guaranteed to make more matches, but with a Add Two Ducks, you've got a 50/50 chance of getting what you need.
> 
> ...


with regards to Pogo... they always seem to have an issue so don't feel too bad. Most of the problems is because of them


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

eh -_- there is no firewalls and i already got it formated couple times and my dad did it once and nothing changed so -_-


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

do you have more than one firewalls or more than one antivirus install? . Sometime that can be a problem even if it disabled. And i think you shouldn't play runescape because it so boring and people in there is so unpolite. If you can play online, you should play Gunz The Duel , or Gunbound.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK... No firewalls... Java games on all game sites not working... Then it will have to be Java. I really doubt the NIC will be bad. Unless you are using a different browser that is blocking Java then I have no clue


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

to tell you the truth i could care less about runescape its just an example, i really wanna play maplestory thats my fav game and i cant and it runs on direct x and i have no firewalls and my java works good same with flash same with ddirect x it just wont load says im not online and cant connect to server and its been like 3 weeks and im seriously soon gonna cry and u guys keep giving me same anwsers why dont u read over the things its not my fire wall i turned um all off i even reformated my computer again and internet peoples and my computer say everything is working fine and im so confused...btw whats active x for i keep getting errors for it now


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Curtosy of active-x.com

What is ActiveX?

ActiveX is a set of technologies from Microsoft that enables interactive content for the World Wide Web. Before ActiveX, Web content was static, 2-dimensional text and graphics. With ActiveX, Web sites come alive using multimedia effects, interactive objects, and sophisticated applications that create a user experience comparable to that of high-quality CD-ROM titles. ActiveX provides the glue that ties together a wide assortment of technology building blocks to enable these "active" Web sites.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me:
Active X is also the source of many problems where hackers can exploit to gain control of your machine.

Wow... first I was on mapleglobal.com without javascript enabled (firefox) then when I i temporarily turn it on it's telling me I need to use IE to use thier site... > >

Anyways, just to confirm then so I know everything and up to date. It's on ALL java based games or just on Maple?


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

i get errors for maple maple is just direct x though(maple error is cant connect to login server) and other games which are java based(cant connect to multiplayer server/game server) so pretty much all online game u play with other people. and as far as i know everything is up to date. did i say i also cant get on aim (aol instant messenger)???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

chickaa said:


> i get errors for maple maple is just direct x though(maple error is cant connect to login server) and other games which are java based(cant connect to multiplayer server/game server) so pretty much all online game u play with other people. and as far as i know everything is up to date. did i say i also cant get on aim (aol instant messenger)???


You got issues!  - AOL

Well I cannot believe its a software fault because, according to you, you have not only formatted your drive, but also have updated everything.

Then my only conclusion is it's hardware. The only possible source would be the network card (NIC). The only way we can be for sure is if you know someone with a spare NIC card to test.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

my ethernet card? if so i dont think its that cause i also tryed connecting through a usb port..and everything was the same.. do u think it could be my modem thing?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

unlikely but i've seen worse in terms of things that should cause issues that shouldn't and things that shouldn't does.


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

oo hmmm


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

wish everything worked -_-


----------



## chickaa (Mar 29, 2006)

so im guessing that you have no more solutions


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry. All the known common causes that should be there are not so I'm stumped.


----------



## hickle (Sep 5, 2006)

Just to let you know I believe I am having the same problem on a "similiar" computer its an hp pavilion a720n and for the longest time I played Starcraft:Broodwar, Warcraft 3, Allegiance Online, Diablo 2 LOD, and other online games untill a recent patches came out and the games just stopped connecting... at first I thought it was an issue with me and battlenet but I found out it wasn't when it started happening with other games. I was just wondering if anybody knew a solution to this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe


----------



## hickle (Sep 5, 2006)

http://forums.techguy.org/games/498514-problems-online-gaming-wc3-sc.html#post3954969


----------

